# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  :: مشاريع صغيرة .... يلا نجمع كل المشاريع الصغيره هني و يستفيدون الخوات ::

## جريئة

*هلا خواتي اشحالكم ... عساكم بخير

لاحظت ما شا الله و اكيد الكل لاحظ كثرة طلبات الخوات انهم يبون مشاريع منزلية

ف شورايكم خواتي ... نجمع كل المشاريع الصغيرة هني بأفكار يديدة ...

أنا خططت من حوالي ... 4 ايام انزل هالموضوع بس انشغالي منعني


بس ان شا الله بنزلكم أكثر عن 10 مشاريع منزلية و ان شا الله يا رب

تستفيدون من هالشي

1 - مشروع الطبخ ..


أكيد ما شا الله ف حريم يعرفون يطبخون ,,, و ريحة أكلهم واصلة لين اخر الفريج  ...

فليش ما تفيدين نفسج و تفيدنا وياج ... ^^

شو تحتاجين ..

اذا أمكن يكون ف بيتج مطبخ صغير خاص لمشاريعج فقط ...

ثلاجة - لتخزين الحلويات و الكيك ...

صحون بلاستيك لتخزين الأكل ...

المواد الغذائية اللي بتحتاجينها ...

أكواب الكب كيك ...

علب الكيك ...

و طبعا المواد المستخدمه ف الطبخ ( سكين - ملعقة .... )


شو ممكن تسوين : ...

أحس إن أكثر الأكلات ... مطلوبة و محبوبة كالتالي :

المحاشي ( ورق عنب - ملفوف - كوسا.......... )







العيش بأنواعها ( البرياني - المجبوس .... ) بلحم او دياي او سمج او ربيان








الأكلات الشعبية ( الهريس - خبز رقاق - البلاليط .... )






الأجاار



معجنات و فطاير










تااابع خواتي لو سمحتوا محد يرد ....

الا اللي عندها مشروووع ممكن تعرضه هني فقط !!


*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## جريئة

*الحلويات ...


كنافة



بسكويت ( عين الجمل ..... )



كب كيك و كيك طبعا هاي أفكار مب شرط تتطبقين شرات هاي الصور


























و غيره من الحلويات ....


سلطات ( تبولة .... )



.....................

ملاحظات مهمة لنجاح المشروع : -

1 - ابدعي ف أكلج و لا تقلدين أبدأ ... خلي لأكلج هذاك المذاق الغاوي ...

2 - أسعارج لا تبالغين فيها ... خليها مناسبة لأن ف بعضهم يبالغون ف السعر !!

3 - إن شا الله ينفتح باب التسجيل للتاجرات ف المنتدى و ترومين تعرضين فيه ابداعاتج ف الأكل

4 - التصوير ثم التصوير ثم التصوير
أحسه التصوير له دور كبير ف جذب الزباين ^^ ..

5 - سووا سحوبات ع بعض الأكلات ف المنتدى ... للي يرفع أكثر وحده ف المنتدى او للزباين

6 - حاولي تسوين مثلا عروض و خصومات ف أكلج ..

كيف ممكن تخبرين عن أكلاتج : ..

1 - ممكن توزيعين اوراق بين الجمعيات او غيره ...
2 - من المنتدى او اي منتدى2 ...
3 - بين الاهل و الاصدقاء ..



تاااااااابع بلييييييز محد يرد
الا اللي عندها مشروع تعرضه هني فقط !!

......................................*

----------


## جريئة

*عالم الكمبيوتر ,,,,

أكيد نعرف ان نحن ف عالم الحواسيب و الكل يحتاج أشيا و دروس و غيره

ماذا نحتاج : -

لاب توب او كمبيوتر



أوراق يفضل يكون أوراق من النوع المتبين شوي مو الكرتون واايد الوسط




طابعة



مقص - شرايط - كتر بتقولين ليش هاي الاشياء بتشوفون ... 


البرامج : ... 

word

flash

power point

photoshop


و صووور منوعه ^^ ,,,,

....................

شو ممكن نسوي .... (( أفكار كثيرة و منها ))



دروس بوربوينت ....


أوراق عمل + الطباعة ...
ابتكري اشكال يديدة غير معتاده و عندكم نماذج غااوية من تجميعي

























و ممكن تسوون بطاقات لليهال و غيره

بس لأوراق العمل أكييييد بيكون مميز و غير



ملازم النحو أو الحروف و الأرقام و غيره ....



تواقيع فلاشية


و يمكن تسوون برامج او دروس ببرنامج الفلاش و هالشي مرغوب فيه



طريقة التواصل ممكن تستخدومون أفضل موقعين للتحميل

اللي هم : zshare - mediafire

أو ممكن تستخدمون المسن ف التواصل بس مواقع التحميل احسن و اسرع


و الأسعار ع حسب شغلج و تعبج ^^ ....

ملاحظة : الغاليات ... اشتروا البرامج و لا تاخذون البرامج المهكره من النت .... نصيحه لرزق حلال

محد يرد بناااااات بليييييييييييييييييز ما خلصت*

----------


## جريئة

*عالم الهدايآآآ

طبعا منو ما يحب الهدايااا ...

عندج موهبة ف تنسيق الألوان ... تغليفاتج غريبة و عجيبة

ماذا نحتاج : -

مقص 

مسدس شمع 

صمغ

شرايط بأنواعه و أشكاله 

كتر

اوراق التغليف

لماعي

تور

اكسسوارات ( فراشات - ورود - كريستال و غيره )

سلال

دبدوب

ريش

و غيره 
...........................


بعض نماذج لهدايا روووعه ... من تجميعي

























تاااااااااااااااااااابع*

----------


## جريئة

*




















.................................................. ........

طبعا التصوير له دور كبير ف الفات النظر

ان شا الله هاي الافكار عيبتكم

و الحين

تااااااااااااااااااااااااابع محد يرد بليييز*

----------


## جريئة

*مشروع paper craft

اصنعي اي شي من الورق بابداعاتج و تصاميم يديده

شو تحتاجين : -

مقص - طابعة - اوراق - فوتوشوب للتصميم

.................................

لكم بعض النماذج : -









و ممكن تشوفون هاي المواضيع لأخذ بعض الأفكار ... 

من هنا

من هنا

من هنا


و بعد ممكن تلاحظون بعض الافكار .... ف عالم الهدايا تخص الورق 

تاااااابع محد يرد بنات 

*

----------


## جريئة

*الخياطة ..

أكيد ف منكم عنده خلفية ف الخياطة فليش ما تستغلين هالشي ف تجارتج

شو تحتاجين : -

مكينة خياطه

أقمشة

أزرار

شرايط


شو ممكن تسوين : -

1 - هدايا

2 - اكياس قماشية

3 - العاب و عرايس 

4 - ملابس بس أكيد تكون مميزه



و غيره ... الصراحه انا ما عندي خبره ف هالموضوع

بس براويكم بعض النماذج

















و تصميمون العاب .... و تخيطونه

أو تلجؤون لعام الكرتون .... ناروتو - ون بيس - اينيوشا

حكاية لعبه و كل ما يخطر ع بالج ...




تابع محد يرد خواتي*

----------


## جريئة

*هدايا رجالية ( ظلمناهم ف المنتدى ) ...

ما ادري بس انا لاحظت ان اغلب التجورات يركزون ع سوالف البنات ^^ ...

شو ممكن تبيعين ..

نظارات ...

ساعات رجالية

مسابح

احذية او نعل

كنادير (( بتصاميمج الابداعية ))

غتر غاوية

جلابيات 

أقلام

بزم

و لكم بعض الصور















.................................................. ....

و في مواقع تجارية اكثييير .... تبيع هالسوالف و اكيد سوالف يديده


محد يرد بليييز ><*

----------


## جريئة

*مشروعي 7 ....

الاكسسوارات

.... طبعا من ابداعاتج و تصاميج

وين أحسن مكان لشراء الاكسسوارات ...

محلات الخياطة ..... ف سوق الغوير ف الشارقة - محلات سوق الجملة ف دبي - درهم و درهمين بعد .....


أو ممكن انج تاخذين من المصانع او من تايلاند او محلات وغيرها

و منها السوع و الاساور و القلادات و غيرها

و لكم بعض النماذج المثيرة ...
























و أكيد مو شرط التقليد التام ... انتي و ابداعتج ^^ ...


تابع ان شا الله*

----------


## جريئة

*المشروع 8 ....

دلعي اللاب تووب ...



.............................

شوفي الصور ... 







حركة الفرو واااايد حلو لو حد يروم يطبقها



و طبعا ف الاستكر ....





و هاي التجاره تقريبا معروفة ف المنتدى

بس أكيد لو أبدعتي ... ^^ .... بيكون لج اقبال



تااااابع ان شا الله

*

----------


## جريئة

*المشروع 9 ...

التنسيق للحفلات ...



يعني لو وحده فيكم عندها حفلة يهال أو حفلة التخرج او غيرها

ما تعرف كيف ؟؟؟

خلاص انتي موجوده ... زيني البيت لها ... و نسقي الهدايا

و الأكل و كل شي تحتاجه

...................................

طبعا المشروع يحتاج الى وحده تعرف التنسيق و الالوان

و الاكلات و من وين تييب مثلا الالعاب و غيرها ...

وحتى ممكن تشرف ع الحفلات مسابقات الاطفال


أعتقد المشروع يديد لو تتطبق ف المنتدى ^^ ..


و أكيييد لازم توثقين موضوعج بصور ... يكون بتصوير اوكي

و يجذب النظر و لا تنسين تحفظين حقوقج ^^ ,,,,



تابع ان شا الله
*

----------


## جريئة

*مشروع يديد و غريب نوعا ما ....

ما اعرف شو اسميه ممممم (( اليهال و العرس )) ههههه

نلاحظ يوم نحن يكون لنا اعراس و غيرها

ان المدعوين يصطحبون معهم اليهال 

و ف البطاقة نكتب خخخخخ (( جنة الأطفال بيوتهم )) ..

بس ف النهاية نييب اليهال ويانا

فالمشروع كالتالي :

تخصصون قسم خاص ف قاعة العرس ... لليهال

يعني نحط نطاطيات و العاب و مكعبات و غيرها

و نحط وياها مربية داخل الحضانه ..... 

و داخل المكان ف اكلهم و كب كيك و كيك و حلويات و غيره





شو رايكم ^^ ...


تابع ان شا الله*

----------


## جريئة

*المشروع رقم 11

مدرسة أطفال

هو مو مشروع يديد .... بس حبيت احطه

ف وايد بنات و حريم درسوا ... بس قاعدات ف البيت

و عندهم خبرة ف التدريس

و ما شا الله وايد خوات يطلبون هالشي ف المنتدى

ف خيارين اما ان اليهال ايون بيتج و بجي بتحتاجين

طاولات و كراسي ,,, و ممكن حلويات و عصاير ^^

او انج تروحين البيت و تدرسينهم ف بيتهم ....


تابع ان شا الله*

----------


## جريئة

*مكياج و تسريحات

اذا انتي تعرفين تمكيجين و تسوين تسريحات

ليش ما تستغلين هالشي ^ ^ ...

احم احم ما اروم اعررض صور و تعرفون ليش ^^

بس ان شا الله تسوون هالشي لو عندكم امكانيات ^^

تابع ان شا الله ^^ ..*

----------


## جريئة

*حليب النوق و الحليب الطازج

و انا اتصفح ف قسم ساعدوني ..

يطلبون حليب النوق و الحليب الطازج بشكل عام

ماله من فوائد صحية عديده ...

فيمكن ما شا الله خوات عندهم عزبة و فيهم الابل و غيره

فاستغلي هالشي ف تجاره و بالمره فيدي غيرج ^^ ...

و حتى اللي عندها خبرة ف القشطة و الزبده و الجبن يعني منتجات الحليب

و تنتجون اكلات منها ...

الحين الواحد يدور ع الطبيعي و مو حصلنه كله معلب و ما اعرف شو يحطون فيهم

.............................
تابع ان شا الله*

----------


## جريئة

*بطاقات الدعوة

الفكرة هب يديده بس اذا ابدعتي فيها أكيد بتكونين مميزة

يمكن تحطين بطاقات الدعوة ف علب او مناديس مزينة بطرق حلوة

و ها كم بعض النماذج












و طبعا انتي وابداعاتج .... و طريقة عرضج للموضوع

و كفكرة : ممكن تحطين ويا الصندوق او المندوس ... عود او دخون او عطور او حلويات

خواتي انا خلصت اللي عندي ... 

فاللي عندها مشاريع يديده و حابة تفيد خواتها فيزاها الله الف خير


و ربي يوفقكم خواتي ف تجارتكم ^^ ....*

----------


## جريئة

*مشروع الطباعه ع الشرايط و التيشيرت و السي دي

جهاز الطباعه ع الاكواب و الكابات و غيره

مشروع تجاري حلوو .... مو يديد بس ان شا الله يكون فيه الفائده

هاي صورة الجهاز ...



و شفت سعره ف وحده من المنتديات بـ 3600 درهم ...

و لازم يكون معاه طابعه حوالي 750 ....

هاللي شفته ... 

و في موقع اخر .... وضح لنا هاي الفكرة ....

ان ف كذا نوع للطابعات و هي :


1- الطباعة على التي شيرت
2- الطباعة على الاكواب والصحون
3- الطباعة على الاكياس
4 - الطباعة على الاظافر
5 - الطباعة على الورود
6 - الطباعة على الشموع
7 - الطباعة على الجاتوه
8 - الطباعة على الشيكولاته
9 - الطباعة على الزجاج
10 - الطباعة على الكريستال







و هاي الطباعه ع الشكولاته أو الكيك









و ممكن تسوين طباعه ع الشرايط ....

حرف معين او اسم .... للحفلات او المناسبات




عاد انتي و أفكارج ^^ ...

*

----------


## روح الفجيرة

> *عالم الكمبيوتر ,,,,
> 
> أكيد نعرف ان نحن ف عالم الحواسيب و الكل يحتاج أشيا و دروس و غيره
> 
> ماذا نحتاج : -
> 
> لاب توب او كمبيوتر
> 
> 
> ...



مرحبآ ختيه ..
شحـآلج ؟
موضوعج جذبني ..

بخصوص ( الحوآسيب و الخ ..... ) 

اتظنين يستوي اتسوين توبيكـــآت للي مآ يعرفون يسوون حق المسن .
و طبعآ الدفع ع حسب الشغل ..

هل الشي هذا معقول .. انا حده من الاهل اقترحت علي وقالت لي اسألج ؟؟
فـ ممكن تردين علي =)

و السموحه ..

----------


## جريئة

*مشروع بيع ملابس للأطفال ....



المشروع أكيد مو يديد بسب لو انتي تميزتي فيها بحركه حلوه 

و بتصاميم راقيه بيكون شي يديد ....

شو ممكن تسوين ...

1 - ممكن تاخذين ملايبس من مواقع الانترنت .... و ركزوا أكثر ع المواقع اليابانية او صينية ما اعرف اميز يتشابهون لأنها بصراحه مميزه ^^

و شوفي نماذج ... عن ازيائهم ...







تقولين اوي ما نعرف نترجم و لا ما نعرف نبحث 

انا اقلكم سهله ^^ ...

روحي مترجم قوقل خلي العربي - ياباني و يطلع لج العجب ^^


و بعدين ترجمي الصفحات باستخدام قوقل ^^ ... و بث


.....................................


و عندكم الخيار 2 اللي هو تصميم الملابس بنفسج ...

تشترين القماش و تتطبعين فوق القماش او ترسمين فيه بحركه حلو

يعني مثلااا ...



حركة حلوة و يديده طرزي أو اطبعي اسم الطفل او الطفلة ع القميص + صورتهم لو أمكن

بحركة حلو بالفوتوشوب ... أو شخصيات كرتونية مميزة ...


و حلو لو تسوين طقم كامل بألوان قوس قزح شي حلو ... تاخذ الام الوان الطيف كله


ان شا الله عيبكم هالشروع*

----------


## جريئة

*مشروع تصميم كامل لقاعة العرايس

عندج الامكانية ...عندج ذوووق .... عندج الجرأة



عيل سوي هالمشروع

................

ممكن هالمشروع كتنفيذ صعب ... بس لوعندج فكرة ع برنامج الثردي ماكس بتكون امورج تمام ....

تصممين ... بواسطه الكمبيوتر ... أو اذا كنت ماهرة ف الرسم فلا مانع

بس أكيد بالثري دي أدق و احسن ^^ ,,,

يعني شو تسوين بالضبط ..

الكوشة اللي مخبلة البنات ... سوي شي مميز ... حلو و اطلعي من المألوف

و هاج بعض الأمثلة ^^ ..













التوزيعات ... عاد انتي و ابداعاتج ...


و الدخلة تصممين لها >>>> خلج مميزة


و السعر انتي تحددين .... ع حسب تعبج و إلخ


و كل الأمور اللي تخص ليلة العرس ... لأن العرايس ما عندهم الوقت و أكيد الكل يبي الزين .... ^^


ان شا الله عجبكم المشروع*

----------


## جريئة

*مشروع التوصيل ...

يا كثر الطلبات للي تتطلب ...

1 : خواتي ضروري وحده تسوق توديني مشاويري اليومية

2 : خواتي بليييز وحده توصلني من البيت الى الجامعه ضروووووري

3 : الغاليات بغيت وحده توصلني للدوام و تردني 



ووووووووووووو .............

خخخخخخخخخخخ

فلو وحده تسوي مشروع بشرط ان السواق حرمه هب ريال لان هالطلب أكثر


تشوف سيارة وحده .... غاوية شوي هب شرط تكوون شي يعني 

و باص لطلبات الجامعات و غيره ....


و انتبهوا للسعر لا تغلوون .... يعني اللي يطلب 1500 ف الشهر !! وايد !!

بالسعر المعقول يعني بين 500 أو 600 و 700 للشخص ....


و بالتوفيييييق ان شا الله*

----------


## جريئة

*مشروع التصوير 

مشروع حلو و رووعه لخبيرات التصوير و التصميم





..............


شو تحتاجين ,,

كاميرا - برنامج الفتوشوب

....................

شو ممكن تسوين ..

ممكن تصورين بضايع التاجرات ف المنتدى

من أكل و ملابس و مكياج و اكسسورات

بحيث الخلفيات تكون من عندج ... و القماش و غيره ^^

أو انج تصورين أطفال بحركات بالفوتوشوب 

و الأسعر طبعا لا تبالغون فيها ^^ ... يعني الصورة الوحده حوالي 20 درهم أو أكثر شوي ...



و الله يوفقكم يا رب*

----------


## جريئة

*هالمشروع من زمان كان خاطري احطه ,,

لان احسه حلو و مميز ...

يعني الأم اللي تبي تنتقل بيت يديد


بس مشكلة إنها ما عندها الوقت ... او عندها فكرة و الالوان بس المشكلة ما تعرف كيف تختار

ذيج الساعة انتي موجوده ^^ ...

بس طبعا شرط إن يكون لج تتطبيق حطينه ف النت ....

و اللي ما عندها العضوية ان شا الله تشترك لان اللي يركزون ف هالمواضيع السيدات ^^ ....


ممممم هو الصراحه انا ما عندي خلفية كبيرة ,,,

بس أكيد اللي بطبق لمشروع يكون له خلفية واسعه و كبيرة من ناحية الالوان و النتسيق و الديكور و غيره

....................

1 -عني تأثيث غرفة النوم الوالدين و اليهال

2 - تروحين عند نجار تتطبقين فكرة معينة ... ممكن تعرضين كاتالوج ... للام ...

3 - المجلس ... جلسة عربية او كنبات خخخخ ما عندي خبرة 

4 - المطبخ ... من صحون و الملاعق و الشوك و جهزة كهربائية و غيرها ...

5 - الحمامات و المغاسل ...

6 - الصاله ...

7 - الحوش من العاب و مسبح لليهال و غيرها ...

8 - أماكن العمل و الشركات



و حاولي الاهتمام بهاي المواضيع :

1 - اعرفي شو هوايات اليهال او اللون اللي يحبونه و تتطبقينه ف غرفتهم

2 - شوفي اليهال شو يحبون من الالعاب ( فلة - باتمان ..... ) و توفرين لهم و تخصصين كبت خاص لالعابهم

3 - خلي الشي اللي بتسوينه مميز مو شرط من اللي يمعته 
ممكن ترسمين الشي اللي ف بالج و تلونينه و تسوين القياسات و الخ ....

4 - حاولي انج توفرين أجهزة للزبونه تكون يديدة و يمكن ما عرفه و ف نفس الوقت محتاجتنه

5 - ممكن بعد تأثثين أماكن عمل أو محلات عبي أو ملابس لأن المحل اذا كانت ديكوراته مميزة ينجذبون له صح و لا لأ ^^ ...


......................

و الحين بعرض لكم مجموعة من الصور ^^




















و ها موقعين عندهم الكثير من التصاميم و غيرها

الموقع 1

الموقع 2

الموقع 3 ( عربي )


و طبعا عمولتج انتي تحددينه ,,, من ناحية عدد الغرف و غيره 

ان شا الله المشروع عيبكم 

و نتريا اضافة المشاريع هني ^^*

----------


## سوسو77

مشروع الذهب

كثير من محلات الذهب تفصل الذهب حسب الطلب ... إللي عندها موهبة التصميم والرسم 

تتفق سابقا مع محل معين على التفصيل وكل تصميم تخلصه تعرضه على المحل وتعرف كم سعر تفصيله ونوع الذهب وكم التكلفة النهائية اللي راح تنضاف كمصنعية فوق سعر الذهب الحالي بالوقت اللي بينطلب فيه التصميم .من الزبونة . تضيف ربحها على الموديل .. 

بهالمشروع المشترية راح تكون متأكدة بإن التصميم اللي اشترته مميز ونادر بالسوق وعلى ذوقها 
وبنفس اسعار السوق بفرق المصنعية

إن شالله يكون المشروع واضح وعجبكم

----------


## سوسو77

دروس بالطهو 



مشروع غريب بس أحسه حلو 

ممكن اللي معروفة بنفسها الحلو بالطبخ وإتقانها لكثير من الطبخات والحلويات تعطي دروس للصبايا المقبلات على الزواج او حتى المتزوجات او أي وحدة تحب الطبخ وما تعرف 

ممكن تعمل المشروع بمطبخ بيتها لو كان كبير وتحدد عدد الطالبات حسب استيعاب المطبخ عندها وساعة باليوم تعلمهم فيه طبخة كل يوم لمدة شهر مثلا .

أو تسير هي ساعة لبيت الطالبة اللي بتتعلم وتعلمها وصفة كل يوم أو بأيام محددة متفق عليها بيناتهم .

لو دورة كاملة بالشهر كم ......... أو ممكن وحدة تحب تتعلم وصفة وحدة بس يعني ساعة وحدة مش ضروري دورة وشهر كامل كمان يكون أروع تتحدد الساعة أو الوصفة الوحدة بكم .

وكل طاهية تعمل هالمشروع بالمدينة اللي هي فيها .

وممكن تطلب من الطالبة تجييب كل المكونات المطلوبة أو تدفع ثمنها لو هي بتجيبها وتشل الطبخة وياها يعني صحتين على قلبها توريها لأهلها وزوجها وتفتخر إنها عاملتها بنفسها .

إيش رايكم بهالفكرة ........... جديدة مرة ............ وأعتقد روعة .... أنا بصراحة بكون أول طالبة بس وين المعلمة الشاطرة هاهاهاهاها

----------


## جريئة

*هلا خواتي من جديد بمشروع 2 ... ^^

أعرف المشروع هب يديد بس حبيت أحطهن ف الموضوع و سبق حطت الاخت IT-2008

منو ما عندها افراح كل مره و كل مرة يشتري فيها فساتين اما للصغار او الكبار

فليش ما تعرضون الفساتين ف المنتدى ...

بس الصراحه اسعار الايجار مبالغ فيها ف المنتدى

بس غلاتي انتي اذا حابة تبتدين ف هالمشروع لازم يكون لج بعض الشروط :

1 - الاسعار المناسبة .... يعني مو تأجرين الفستان بــ 1000 !!! ..... أقل
أما اذا كان فستان عروس فزيدي ع حسب ثمن الفستان ...
يعني مثلا فستان شريتيه بـ 1500 تاجرينه بـ 1000 حرام يعني ... راعي ف الاسعار ^^


2 - اغسلي الملابس ف كل استخدام و حطيهن ف كيس عشان ما يتخيسون ...

3 - اضمني ع الفستان .... يعني اذا اخترب شي ... يتحاسبون ...

4 - التصوير ثم التصوير ... لان سبحان الله ف فساتين غاااوية بس التصوير مو حلو فالزبونة تتحراه مو حلو 

5 - يوم تعرضين الفساتين ف المنتدى اهتمي ف موضوع القياسات و الاوزان ..




الله يوفقكم ان شا الله .... و نحن بانتظار مشاريعكم اليديدة ...*

----------


## meme.cutee

مشروع الذهب

كثير من محلات الذهب تفصل الذهب حسب الطلب ... إللي عندها موهبة التصميم والرسم 

تتفق سابقا مع محل معين على التفصيل وكل تصميم تخلصه تعرضه على المحل وتعرف كم سعر تفصيله ونوع الذهب وكم التكلفة النهائية اللي راح تنضاف كمصنعية فوق سعر الذهب الحالي بالوقت اللي بينطلب فيه التصميم .من الزبونة . تضيف ربحها على الموديل .. 
وايد عيبني هالمشروع تسلمين الغاليه بس ممكن اتفهميني اكثر

----------


## غير الناس

مشروع الاكسسوارات المميزه هذا مااشي بتجربتي الشخصيه 

يعني بامكانها تخصص غرفه صغيرونه و تصبغها بالوان متعدده و تحطي استاندات للاكسسوارات 
و تعرضهن بطريقه حلوه مثل الاكسسوارات الحمره في صوب ، و الخضره في صوب ...الخ يعني تسوي تنسيق 

و كلما كان الديكور حلو و المكان مريح و الاسعار مناسبه للكل و البضاعه مميزه مش موجوده هني كل ما كان الاقبال اكثر ، حتى العروس كمثال انا حتى ع البجايم البس اكسسوارات بناتيه وااايد كيووت ، و كل ما كان عرضج للموضوع حلو و شامل الاحتياجات مثل : تقدرين تقولين : ان الاكسسوارات صارت من لوازم الكشخه في كل مكان ، سواء في البيت او برع البيت ، وفي امكانيه انها تقسم هالشي ، اكسسوارات للبجايم مثل ( تراجي ع اشكال مشط او شنطه او روج او خنافس...الخ ) اكسسوارات ع البدل ( و رده ، قلب ، لؤلؤ ...الخ ) و اكسسوارات فخمه ...الخ 


مشكووره غناتي ع المجهووود الراااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااا 
و مجهووودج فيه ملاااحظ ، فلهذا اسال الله ان يرزقك من حيث يشاااء

----------


## صدى الغرام

السلام عليكم خواتي في ظل هذي الحياة الصعبة والي كل شي فيها غالي المفروض الواحد يستغل المواهب الي عنده علشان يتكسب من وراها بدال ما يعتمد على راتبه ولا شو راي الخوات

----------


## ام نوراي

الموضوع وايد حلو
وانا في افكار من الي قلتيها طبقتها

----------


## خفايا جرح

عندي بعض افكار لمشاريع ممكن تكون مكررة لخصتها من عدة منتديات
وحبيت أعرضها لأخواتي
ولأني لاحظت الأخوات أكثر أسألتهم عن أنواع المشاريع المنزلية الصغيرة 

الموضوع طويل شوي 000 حاولت ألخص قد ما أقدر

*** في مشاريع تحتاج رأس مال بسيط
*** وأخرى بدون رأس مال 
ببدأ ب
مشاريع برأس مال بسيط 
1-	مشاريع تتطلب بعض الخامات + مجهودك الشخصي
	بيع البزار
	بيع التمور - ويفضل يكون بنكهات وأشكال مختلفة (بالمكسرات – بالنارجيل – بالشوكولاتة-000)
	الطبخ (حلويات – أكلات شعبية-000)
	الخياطة (ملابس – مفارش – 000)
	بيع العطور والدخون
	تصميم الفساتين
	صنع المقابض والشباصات
	تصميم العبايا
	تصميم مجوهرات
	بيع زيوت للشعر 
	بيع خلطات تفتيح البشرة (طبعا تكون غير ضارة ومضمونة)
	تغليف الهدايا
	عمل التوزيعات (للمولود – الزواج – التخرج -000)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2- مشاريع جاهزة يعني تشترين بضاعة من السوق وتبيعينها
وهني تشترين المنتجات اللي تقدريين اتاجرين فيها ومطلوبة
وطبعا تتحدد حسب المحيط اللي حواليج شو أكثر شي يحبونة
بس انا أقترح في هالمجال التنويع في البضائع واختيار بضائع غير موجودة فالسوق
لأن الناس تحب التغيير وكل شي يديد سواءً فنفس المنتج أو التنويع فالمنتجات 
وطبعا هناك منتجات عديدة لا تحصى
وهذي بعض المنتجات الأكثر طلبا000
	الشنط 
	الأحذية
	الاكسسوارات
	الساعات
	الهدايا (قلم الأذكار - سجادة الجيب – 0000)
	مستحضرات التجميل ( مكياج – عطور – كريمات – 0000)
	أدوات تجميل (ماكينة المناكير – ماكينات ازالة الشعر – ماكينة البخار- الساونا المزلي – 000)
	أدوات المطبخ (الدلال – ماكينة الدونات – ماكينة عين الجمل – ماكينة لف ورق العنب – 0000)
	الملابس (فساتين سهرة – فساتين أطفال – ملابس داخلية - جلابيات – ملابس أطفال – شيل وعبايا – 0000)
	تأجير (فساتين – ذهب – دلال شاي وقهوة -000 )

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المشاريع التي لاتحتاج رأس مال – فقط مجهودك الشخصي
	تصميم الاعلانات
	تلخيص الكتب
	الترجمة
	طباعة البحوث
	تصميم كوش أفراح
	تصميم مواقع
	تصميم تواقيع
	حاضنة أطفال (ويفضل المعارف لأنها مسؤولية)
	مندوبة مبيعات أو توصيل طلبات
	سائقة للموضفات والطالبات (وهذي شغلة تربح وفي وايد موظفات وطالبات يدورن وحدة توصلهن بدال التكسي والدريول)
	دروس خصوصية (ومن ضمن الدروس حصة تحفيظ القرآن مجانا عشان الله يوفقج)
	دورات (كمبيوتر – تجميل – الخياطة – العطور- الطبخ -000)
	التجميل (مكياج – حناء – تنظيف بشرة – بدكير -000)

وأعرف وحدة تشتغل فجريدة تطرح مقالات وهي فالبيت وكل شهر تستلم راتبها كموظفة عندهم

واتمنى انكم تستفيدون من الموضوع
ومابا غير دعواتكم

----------


## توتا السعودية

> *مشروع الطباعه ع الشرايط و التيشيرت و السي دي
> 
> جهاز الطباعه ع الاكواب و الكابات و غيره
> 
> مشروع تجاري حلوو .... مو يديد بس ان شا الله يكون فيه الفائده
> 
> هاي صورة الجهاز ...
> 
> 
> ...


هذا المشروع جدا رائع بس فين القى الجهاز بسعر زين

----------


## ريم للهيبية

أكيد الشغل اليدوي ما راح يطلع أجمل من الموجود في الأسواق
وجاهز والأكثر يحبون المميز والأجنبي.

----------


## فجر النواعم

عفوا بس ليش اغلب مشاركات التاجرات ممسوحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بعض التاجرات اكيد عندهن مواهب و مواضيع فنانه

----------


## شمس الضحي2010

ما شاء الله عليك حبيبه موفقه احب الاشياء الحلوه والمرتبه لكن للاسف ما اعرف اسويها يس احب اشوفها

----------


## أحزاااان

الصراحه التاجره الفضيه جريئه كفيتي ووفيتي بهذا التقرير الرائع وانا بس اسأل عن الآله الي تطبع ع الاشياء 

وين نحصلها ممكن حد يخبرني وين نحصلها لاني دورتها وايد وسألت عنها بس محد عطاني اي اهتمام والمواضيع

الي طرحتيه وايد حلوه وكل وحده بتستفيد منها في خبراتها ك تاجره صغير في بداية مشروعاتها والله يوفقج يارب 

ويزيدج من خيره ويوفقج بحياتج دايما

----------


## عطر البنفسج

> أكيد الشغل اليدوي ما راح يطلع أجمل من الموجود في الأسواق
> وجاهز والأكثر يحبون المميز والأجنبي.


لا لا أكيد انتي لما تشتغلين بإيدج ماتقلدين بالضبط لا تبتكرين شي بذوقج شي يكون ممز فيج انتي

ومهاراتج

أنا هالموضوع وااايد شجعني لأني أعرف أخيط وعندي مكينه دوووم أنا وإختي نخيط للعيد بإيدنا 

مو سالفة شي بس فكرتج ساعات إنتي تطبقينها صح أكثر من الخياط اللي ساعه لين يفهم وعقب يخيط غير

والناس على فكرة ماتحب الجاهز تحب الشي المميز وطبعا لازم الشغل يكون مرتب

-----------------------------------------------------

مشروع الخياطه مشروع حلو للي عندها خبره فيه

والأهم في هالمشروع مكينة الخياطه + مكينة التنظيف  :Smile: 

وبعدها المواد الازمه سواء كان فستان ولا هدايا .....الخ

القطع القماشيه . الأزرار .. السحاب .. الخيوط المناسبه .. شرايط .. ورود .. أكسسوارات تزيين

دبابيس .. لا تنسين مسطرة القياس للقماش + شريط القياس .. المقص أهم شي

------------------------------------------------

في بعض البنات عندها أفكار تصمم موديلات حلوة لكن ماتعرف تخيط

ممكن هني وحده تعرف الخياطه تتفق معاها وحده تصمم وحدة تخيط 

حلو المشاركه هني في الماشريع التجاريه 

__________________

في مشاريع وااايده على بالي بس ما أذكرها الحين ولي رجعه  :Smile:

----------


## حنونه 79

مساء الخير ..
مشكوووورة حبيبتي عالافكارالروعه ..
فيه فكره عرضتيها وانا احبها 
التدريس ... أحب الشرح .. ودايما أطفال العايلة يقولون انهم يفهمون علي اكثر من المدرسين ...
استانس روااايد على هالشي ... بس ما أعرف كيف أبدأ الفكره أو أطبق هالمشروع ...
وفي فكرة مشروع ثاني ..
الحضانة المنزلية ...
تسوين حضانة بالمنزل للأمهات العاملات بحيث تتطمن الام على طفلها بدون ما تحطه عند الخدامة بروحه 
توفر مكان مناسب للاطفال مكان اللعب والاكل والنوم .. وتشرف عليهم بنفسها لانهم امانه 
تسوي لهم جدول لعب وفقرات متنوعه يحبونها الاطفال مثل الرسم واللعب بالمعجون والالعاب المتنوعه 
ويكون السعر مناسب وبالشهر .. 
اتمنى اطبق احدى الفكرتين .. بس ما عندي فكره عن البداية ...
يا ريت اللي عندها خبره ببداية مشاريع مثل هذي تعطيني بعض الافكار ...
لاني بحاجه لها ...
ودمتم بود ...

----------


## جـورية العين

موضوع مفيد من احلى عضوة

----------


## جريئة

تسلمون خواتي ع الردود الطيبة ^^

و تسلمييييييين مبصوطة و جان استحي .^^.

----------


## جريئة

up up up

----------


## بنت مخلصه

ما شاءالله عليج ماقصرتي

الله يعطيج الف عافيه ياغلا

فكره روووووووعه صراحه عن نفسي احب اشغال يدويه

وعندي افكار يديده على شباصات

بس كيف ابتدي ما اعرف يعني لو طبقت وسويت شباصات

كيف ابتدي ابيعها ترى هني المشكله

ممكن اتساعدوني لو عندكم فكره

ترى جربت في المنتديات ما نفع

----------


## جريئة

> ما شاءالله عليج ماقصرتي
> 
> الله يعطيج الف عافيه ياغلا
> 
> فكره روووووووعه صراحه عن نفسي احب اشغال يدويه
> 
> وعندي افكار يديده على شباصات
> 
> بس كيف ابتدي ما اعرف يعني لو طبقت وسويت شباصات
> ...


هلا الغلا

تسلمين ع الرد الطيب  :Smile: 

فديتج انتي لازم تشوفين بالاول طريقة عرضج للموضوع ..

يعني من ناحية التصوير ,,, و ترتيبج للموضوع ,,, و ابتكارج بعد و الاسعار ..

بس تاكدي الغاليه ترا الانترنت له دور كبير ف الاعلانات ...

بس يبالها شوية صبر ...

و لو انضميتي لباقة تاجرات المنتدى

وايد بتستفيدين ^^ ... لان الزبونات كله هني

و ربي يوفقج حبوبة

----------


## المتفائله بالجنان

مشكورة عزيزتي كفيتي و وفيتي
و يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شرجاوية ذويقة

جزيت خيراً

----------


## جريئة

تسلمون خواتي  :Smile:

----------


## &هجير&

:55: اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ وَفُجاءَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ ، وَجميعِ سخَطِكَ» :55:

----------


## جريئة

^_______^

----------


## جـورية العين

ربي يبارك فيج يا عسل

----------


## جريئة

يسلملي يا احلى عسل .^^.

----------


## السنقباســـية

> *هلا خواتي من جديد بمشروع 2 ... ^^
> 
> أعرف المشروع هب يديد بس حبيت أحطهن ف الموضوع و سبق حطت الاخت IT-2008
> 
> منو ما عندها افراح كل مره و كل مرة يشتري فيها فساتين اما للصغار او الكبار
> 
> فليش ما تعرضون الفساتين ف المنتدى ...
> 
> بس الصراحه اسعار الايجار مبالغ فيها ف المنتدى
> ...



هممم بس طبعا لو شارتنه بـ 6000 ... عادي أأجره بألفين صح !!!

----------


## جريئة

> هممم بس طبعا لو شارتنه بـ 6000 ... عادي أأجره بألفين صح !!!



اممممممممممممممم ليش لأ ^_*

----------


## السنقباســـية

> اممممممممممممممم ليش لأ ^_*


هههههه تسلمين!!

----------


## جـورية العين

فوق حبيبه قلبي يا مميزة

----------


## جريئة

يسلموووووووووه يا حبيبت قلبي .^^.

----------


## دلوعة الفرولة

موضوع جميل 
متابعة اكيد

----------


## UAE Joori

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## جـورية العين

يابوي من الحلوا ما اييي الا كل شي حلو

----------


## جريئة

> يابوي من الحلوا ما اييي الا كل شي حلو


فديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييتج و الله .^^.

كلج ذوووق يا حلو

----------


## نجمة العين2

> *بطاقات الدعوة
> 
> الفكرة هب يديده بس اذا ابدعتي فيها أكيد بتكونين مميزة
> 
> يمكن تحطين بطاقات الدعوة ف علب او مناديس مزينة بطرق حلوة
> 
> و ها كم بعض النماذج
> 
> 
> ...


افكاااارج وايد حلوه جزالك الله الف خير على جهودك الطيبه

----------


## ملح الخرج

اااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## عنادل

للرفع

----------

